# Licking



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My dog likes to lick everything - just once... My pantleg, fresh laundry, dirty laundry... Mirrors... The filing cabinet... Pretty much anything new you place in front of him - he licks... He's not obsessive & doesn't make it a continual process.

This has been occurring for a few months now & doesn't seem to be problematic just weird.

Of course he licks his bowl & bone like a normal dog. But random stuff too. Has anyone else experienced this type of behavior?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Our Eskimo Miracle used to do that throughout her whole lifetime....never thought of it as a problem but it sure was annoying lol

I mean she'd like everything once that wasn't hers, your finger, the top of your cup, what was IN your cup...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Our Eskimo Miracle used to do that throughout her whole lifetime....never thought of it as a problem but it sure was annoying lol
> 
> I mean she'd like everything once that wasn't hers, your finger, the top of your cup, what was IN your cup...


LoL - it's not annoying - yet... He's polite when it comes to food, he knows his boundaries... but anything new or different he licks... Like the hair dryer I just bought.. He licked the box??


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Thor licks EVERYTHING! One of the big bay windows is full of nothing but licking marks, it's like "UGH I JUST WASHED IT!" he loves to lick feet, which is very gross and annoying! But yeah, it can be annoying at times.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> Thor licks EVERYTHING! One of the big bay windows is full of nothing but licking marks, it's like "UGH I JUST WASHED IT!" he loves to lick feet, which is very gross and annoying! But yeah, it can be annoying at times.


Ha-ha, lex has the foot & window fetish too... Haha our dogs are window lickers :woof:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LoL - it's not annoying - yet... He's polite when it comes to food, he knows his boundaries... but anything new or different he licks... Like the hair dryer I just bought.. He licked the box??


haha he's saying "Lemme taste it, just incase its poisonous....*licks*....yep, it's ok. now don't you do what i do momma is that clear?" :rofl:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

weird. hahaha. moose will lick at the glass slider door when he wants in. hilarious watchin his huge tongue from the other side of the glass


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> weird. hahaha. moose will lick at the glass slider door when he wants in. hilarious watchin his huge tongue from the other side of the glass


Ha-Ha that's too funny... Lex will lick the refrigerator door at random... the dishwasher door... My husband and I have come to the assumption he's 'feeling' with his tongue.

He loves paper, If I wash my hand & leave a paper towel in his reach.. Sure nuff i'll find it with him 2 seconds later?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Dosia too he licks every thing. Ryan hates it when he comes up and licks his pants lol. Our sliding glass door looks so gross from all the lick and snort marks lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> haha he's saying "Lemme taste it, just incase its poisonous....*licks*....yep, it's ok. now don't you do what i do momma is that clear?" :rofl:


LoL -



kg420 said:


> OMG Dosia too he licks every thing. Ryan hates it when he comes up and licks his pants lol. Our sliding glass door looks so gross from all the lick and snort marks lol


Our glass window isn't that bad... He gets annoyed though sometimes & blows doggie snot when he wants in... it's other random things like filing cabinets, fridge - dishwasher - etc... He just does it every now & then when there's a room change. Or if a new item is brought home... Like a blown car part my husband was showing me - licked it? My new hair dryer - licked the box... I just thought dogs licked things that were food related or smell like food.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO sounds just like Dosia he will lick anything  I blow dry them after baths and he tries to lick the dryer too lol. He always licks the tattoo chair and my roll away too


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Ha-ha, lex has the foot & window fetish too... Haha our dogs are window lickers :woof:


Better then them being window shoppers? LOL But yeah, the whole foot fetish thing annoys me, while at the same time grossing me out. He use to lick the table, but we put something bitter on it and he stopped, I can't remember what it was, I know it was very bitter, even to me.. lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Lol all this doggie licking is called: The Snake Tester! DOG Edition! Rofl


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> Better then them being window shoppers? LOL But yeah, the whole foot fetish thing annoys me, while at the same time grossing me out. He use to lick the table, but we put something bitter on it and he stopped, I can't remember what it was, I know it was very bitter, even to me.. lol


LMAO!!! you lick the table too?!!! ahahaha


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ Becca!! I'm thinking it was probably bitter apple! Though, my dogs always liked that stuff.. so it never worked. The breeder I got Debo from had suggested using spearmint breath spray when he nipped to try to break him of it... well, his retarded butt liked that too!! He'd nip my hand just to get me to spray his mouth, then he'd shake his head a couple times, snort, and run off into zoomie-land!! Then come back for more... but mommy caught on quick to his game! That's when I started just grabbing his lower jaw until he settled down and telling him "No Bite!" Didn't take long to break him. 

Lex, I've never had a "curious licker" if that's what you wanna call it. Bruce (in my avatar) had the foot fettish going, though, and I couldn't be around him barefoot.. I hate my feet being touched! I can picture it, as I go back and read your post again.. and I'm just lmao!! Too funny!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> Better then them being window shoppers? LOL But yeah, the whole foot fetish thing annoys me, while at the same time grossing me out. He use to lick the table, but we put something bitter on it and he stopped, I can't remember what it was, I know it was very bitter, even to me.. lol


LOL - A window shopping dog - sounds like a family guy episode in the makes ... You didn't put bitter apple on your toes too did you - hehe



beccaboo said:


> LMAO!!! you lick the table too?!!! ahahaha


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol @ Becca!! I'm thinking it was probably bitter apple! Though, my dogs always liked that stuff.. so it never worked. The breeder I got Debo from had suggested using spearmint breath spray when he nipped to try to break him of it... well, his retarded butt liked that too!! He'd nip my hand just to get me to spray his mouth, then he'd shake his head a couple times, snort, and run off into zoomie-land!! Then come back for more... but mommy caught on quick to his game! That's when I started just grabbing his lower jaw until he settled down and telling him "No Bite!" Didn't take long to break him.
> 
> Lex, I've never had a "curious licker" if that's what you wanna call it. Bruce (in my avatar) had the foot fettish going, though, and I couldn't be around him barefoot.. I hate my feet being touched! I can picture it, as I go back and read your post again.. and I'm just lmao!! Too funny!


:rofl::rofl: 
These dogs are too funny...

Yeah, I couldn't think what to call it but 'curious licker' about sums it up... Lex will lick my feet every now & again but he does it all the time with my husband... Usually as soon as he gets home from work & takes his shoes off lex will go for him then his feet... He hates it too, lol.


----------

